# Wingfoot Sunday Evening



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Iced over(even in the drizzle) as far as I could see from Waterloo Ramp. This week should build/tighten up everything for fishable ice by Thursday!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The closest day for me checking it is Thursday. I can't see it being safe any day before they with the rain last night now snow here today in hartville. If it's no go by Thursday sat will be good I'm thinking with thurs and fri nights single digits. Fingers crossed for Thursday because I got the day off 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Erie, seeing lows in single digits Friday Monday& Tuesday nights ! Round 2 well on its way !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Now I can show you fools how to fish that lake again!!! Lovin leave your shanty so I can put on a clinic.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hopefully it's ready to roll by Friday....... So I can come fish for the weekend!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ill smoke you In my sleep Sean!!!!! And this time im not getting the fished dumped on me like last year. I didn't even wanna keep fish and ended up taking 35-40 crappies home cuz u guys!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Erie vs Fish2Win .........hmmmm ? What ya think Minnowhead ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll give it to Sean!! He would probaly smoke me I'm way outta my comfort zone ice fishing here vs Minnesota. 

Gotta have trash talking or it wouldn't be any fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Blood bath!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday was a blood bath!!!!!Lovin missed out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovin,

Guess what I saw yesterday. Fish2win talks all this junk about shacks being for chicks. He was in it yesterday. And actually now that I think about it was at mogadore as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like sum kind of contest in the offing?? I'd just like to get out and do enough perch for a couple meals! I would probably settle for some nice gills and craps though. Last year's icing was kind of slow for me but I scored well on both of them after ice out.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Erie and F2W at the Foot this Sunday only!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was trying sight fish and look for weeds. I didn't have my heater on sweet heart.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> Lovin,
> 
> Guess what I saw yesterday. Fish2win talks all this junk about shacks being for chicks. He was in it yesterday. And actually now that I think about it was at mogadore as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait, F2W was in his shanty cooking Kraut and kabobs. I bet he had his camera going the whole time. SOB !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

He's such a wannabe.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I TEAM 4LIFE !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was a lil chilly at that point I had it on for 5 mins. I never wore a coat all day until that rain came!!!

I only seen the camera down 1 time I try not to go over to his shanty to much. I know what he does in the parking lot before we fish every time we go to the lake so I don't really wanna walk up on that. I'm thinking of getting him a flag of some sort for him to fly when he's takin care of buesniss.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that parking lot ritual too. maybe too much coffee lubing things up ? lMAO


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Most likely too much beer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

sooo.... that's why trash bag's and five gallon bucket's are so important to include in the fishing arsenal,  has anyone had a chance to check the ice ? hoping these high wind's blow the snow off.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta be building good ice. It is a balmy 19 degrees here right now.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

My backyard weather station is reporting 16 degrees. Yea.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

16 right now here in uniontown. I haven't gotten to check the ice yet. Hoping the wind has the snow blowing around and hopefully we don't get the snow they are talking about here tomorrow. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just found out no work for a week or 2. A bad time of the year for that. Guess ill have to..........DRILL BABY DRILL !!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

A lot of the lake is open water as of 3 pm today (12/31). From the Waterloo ramp to the second island is iced up. Beyond that is open. Too much wind.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

has anybody had a chance to check the dog park ?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No. I haven't had time too yet. Going to in morning. Even if it's a no go next weekend should be good even by middle week









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be in the area next weekend for ice fishing for the first time would anyone like to meet up if there is safe ice and show myself and a friend the ropes and some good spots to fish? We will have a ice shanty and all gear.

I will be in the Mogadore area picking up an ice shanty and looking to fish.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sure pm me the night before you come up.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya same here. U can fish with the the I team and really have a good time and learn some things along the way. 

Sean, give me a call tomorrow. I'm going to check foot in morning


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ya same here. U can fish with the the I team and really have a good time and learn some things along the way.
> 
> Sean, give me a call tomorrow. I'm going to check foot in morning
> 
> ...


How was it? Did you check it out? Should be ok for today?!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ill smoke you In my sleep Sean!!!!! And this time im not getting the fished dumped on me like last year. I didn't even wanna keep fish and ended up taking 35-40 crappies home cuz u guys!!!
> 
> hey if you don't want the fish take me along and I will take them. would like t get out and do some fishing but I don't fish alone. Never know what can happen. So if you want someone to tag along let me know. I am layed off right now and should be able to fish any time.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cj,

Still haven't been able to get out and check. Been to busy with the snow and work the past 4 days. I'm planning on taking a look in the morning before work. I'm hoping the high winds here last night blew most of it off. I've seen a few ponds that were wet on top but I'm thinking they have springs in them as they always seem to look like that. Even if there's snow it's Suppost to be mid 30s here tomorrow with sun so that Should melt a little bit off. Just hoping we don't get anymore anow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I stopped by the ramp off of waterloo today. Looks like someone broke thru right at the end of the dock so be careful. I went right off the ramp and checked, as far as I was concerned its still not ready. It was decent in one spot and a foot over the spud went thru. The open water over by the island is still there and some geese were in it. Im going to check it out again tomorrow but it looks sketchy to me. I drove down to the dog park but didn't check it. 
I then went to CLR and it looks the same. I walked out about 15ft then it started feeling funny. Same as the FOOT, good in one spot and very thin in another. There was a guy walking off of palm OF COURSE WITH OUT A SPUD, but i didnt stick around to see how fad he went. It's getting close. Gonna check again tommorrow.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Al!!! I'm planning on going to check the Foot in the morning. Messed up the only somewhat safe ice right now is up between the islands on Lake Erie.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Tell me what u find, I'll be heading out to look here in about an hour. We may be on Erie soon!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending you a pm now al.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you make it out to check Erie?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just pulled into lot on Waterloo. Waiting for big johnson. I don't have a spud will post a report in a hr or so


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Its still not ready


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Just pulled into lot on Waterloo. Waiting for big johnson.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I thought that stuff only went on at Nimi lot lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No go. Very bad ice where's there's no snow it's anywhere from 3-4 but if there's snow spud went through in 1 hit. After the cold snap I would think and hope it'll be good to go


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

buckzye11 said:


> I thought that stuff only went on at Nimi lot lol


Ahhhhahahahahaha!


----------

